# Thoughts on adult babies



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Okay I know this thread's title is one that would raise alarms and make this thread skyrocket in activity, but I have an honest (if stupid) question.

I think here a majority agrees that if you like babysmut, you're a gross pedo, yeah? 

And if it's drawn, while attracting debate, it's in an undeniably similar vein, yeah?

What if...

_What if_ 

*What if someone were to engage in coitus with an adult baby? *

I'm not talking about a normal guy who finds baby stuff aeshetically pleasing, I'm talking about a fuckin' adult baby full-on lifestyler. One that cries, pisses his pants frequently, wears jammies with feet, sucks rubber teated bottles, lacks hair and teeth, and is fat and bulbous-looking. Also they don't speak actual words or do anything a 3yrs+ kid would do, only crawl around in their own shit whilst trying to eat colouring books.

Someone who is mentally a baby, but with the body of a 40-year-old man or whatever the norm is.
*
Would that make them a pedo?*

Discuss/flame at your leisure.


----------



## captainbrant (May 3, 2013)

why are you thinking about that


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

captainbrant said:


> why are you thinking about that



I plan on fucking Rigby


----------



## captainbrant (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I plan on fucking Rigby



yolo I guess


----------



## Zerig (May 3, 2013)

Much like fucking a guy in a fursuit is does not make you a zoophile, fucking an adult baby does not make you a pedo. 

However, in both cases it does make you a weird fuck.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

It wouldn't make them a pedo but it is debatable whether it would actually be rape or not.
If you are an adult and have the mindset of a baby or just want to live like that there is clearly something wrong with you and and you would most likely be incapable of making your own decisions. So it would kind of be like abusing a mentally challenged person I suppose?

Either way, gross.


----------



## Artillery Spam (May 3, 2013)

I don't know. People always say that dating and diddling kids is wrong because they are inexperienced and young. Wouldn't the same thing apply to a man with a mind similar to that of a kid? 

However in my book, said person that is dating this adult baby is one weird fuck.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I plan on fucking Rigby



I'm not an adult baby though.


----------



## Toshabi (May 3, 2013)

And here I thought it was going to be a normalâ„¢ day on FaF.





Rigby said:


> I'm not an adult baby though.



Ageplay =/= your real age


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> What if...
> 
> _What if_
> 
> *What if someone were to engage in coitus with an adult baby?*



Actually, I have...



Gibby said:


> I'm talking about a fuckin' adult baby full-on lifestyler. One that cries, pisses his pants frequently, wears jammies with feet, sucks rubber teated bottles, _*lacks hair and teeth, and is fat and bulbous-looking*_.



Okay, nope. Guess that doesn't count ;3

And no, I wouldn't call myself a pedo for doing anything with babyfurs.

The ones I am thinking of were 18, 19 and 25 and really hot.

The diaper thing wasn't really _a turn-on_ for me but I don't mind cuddling in diapers and pee doesn't bother me.

Anything else you want to know? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Much like fucking a guy in a fursuit is does not make you a zoophile, fucking an adult baby does not make you a pedo.
> 
> However, in both cases it does make you a weird fuck.



Definitely.

Bit too much of a niche "interest".



CaptainCool said:


> It wouldn't make them a pedo but it is debatable whether it would actually be rape or not.
> If you are an adult and have the mindset of a baby or just want to live like that there is clearly something wrong with you and and you would most likely be incapable of making your own decisions. So it would kind of be like abusing a mentally challenged person I suppose?
> 
> Either way, gross.



Oh shit, this is an interesting bit of input.

So adult babies are likely mentally challenged? But what if they're so ingrained in their act, they are not mentally challenged, just fucking weird? Like banging someone in a murrsuit whilst doing some wierd woofwoof roleplay. But it enroaches on the bestiality territory a bit much, do you reckon? With the same logic coming over to babbies? idk



Rigby said:


> I'm not an adult baby though.



Just pullin' legs


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Ageplay =/= your real age



what are you talking about dude? i just wear diapers, i dont do any of that age shit


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 3, 2013)

You mean Ricky? :v
Or perhaps Rigby...


I find it disgusting and weird.
Finding peeing and shitting yourself while wearing diapers sexually attractive IS some sick shit.
How the hell does such fetish even come to be?


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> So adult babies are likely mentally challenged?



The ratio is about the same as with furries.

I do actually know a cub who is mentally retarded.

He's nice, but I can only stand to be around him so much. I kinda feel bad for that.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Finding peeing and shitting yourself while wearing diapers sexually attractive IS some sick shit.



Are you kinkshaming me? No, just hugbox me, come on, I'm not that bad.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh shit, this is an interesting bit of input.
> 
> So adult babies are likely mentally challenged? But what if they're so ingrained in their act, they are not mentally challenged, just fucking weird?



I think the only two options are that you are either really freaking weird or mentally challenged if you choose that kind of lifestyle. I mean, there is literally nothing that you gain from that if you do that 24/7. No social life, no independence, nothing.

The problem is that there is almost no research data available here according to the Wiki article: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paraphilic_infantilism
But this article only looks at it as a fetish. It doesn't look at those who actually live as adult babies as part of their "lifestyle".

Anyway, in my opinion you really are bonkers if you live like that. I mainly think so because this is actually a rather destructive way of life, either for yourself or those around you.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> You mean Ricky? :v
> Or perhaps Rigby...
> 
> 
> ...



Fetishes are entirely irrational. Trying to explain them is pretty much pointless.



Rigby said:


> Are you kinkshaming me? No, just hugbox me, come on, I'm not that bad.



If you actually do wear diapers 24/7 even though you don't need them for medical reasons and just do so because you enjoy it (out of fetishy reasons or otherwise) I would try my best to avoid you in public. If you smell like shit just because it gets you off I don't want to have anything to do with you and I am gonna push your shit back in if you try to hug me or anything.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Oh shit, this is an interesting bit of input.
> 
> So adult babies are likely mentally challenged? But what if they're so ingrained in their act, they are not mentally challenged, just fucking weird? Like banging someone in a murrsuit whilst doing some wierd woofwoof roleplay. But it enroaches on the bestiality territory a bit much, do you reckon? With the same logic coming over to babbies? idk



I was gonna say, wouldn't it be something close to rape fucking what the person is presumably mentally a kid? Its a weird line to tread because you would think that those who engage in this lifestyle have the mental stability to pursue it, apart from others that are genuinely mentally retarded to the point that they are reliant on others in the manner a child would be. 

In the case of the former, though, its as much of a fetish playing the part of a kid getting fucked by an adult and vice-versa. I think it would be an issue if the person was genuinely retarded like the latter. I'd think pedos would find adult babies as an alternative to fulfill their fantasies, however.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 3, 2013)

Are those diaper people into really old people as well?
Since some of them wear adult diapers and all that...


----------



## Catilda Lily (May 3, 2013)

Ew. That is to disgusting to think about, thanks Gibby.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> I'd think pedos would find adult babies as an alternative to fulfill their fantasies, however.



I doubt that XD If you are into little boys I don't think a fat manbaby would work as a substitute! It would be like expecting to screw a porn star and when you open your eyes you are actually porking Chris-chan! XD


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Are those diaper people into really old people as well?
> Since some of them wear adult diapers and all that...



Yeah, a lot of them like playing with older guys or girls because it gives the effect they are being mommied/daddied.

In my experience what turns them on really doesn't have much to do with SEX, at all.

That was a point of contention for me sometimes because, call me weird, but _I like actual sex_ :roll:


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> I doubt that XD If you are into little boys I don't think a fat manbaby would work as a substitute! It would be like expecting to screw a porn star and when you open your eyes you are actually porking Chris-chan! XD



...okay, I take that back. 

Also, UUURRGGHHHH NOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> If you actually do wear diapers 24/7 even though you don't need them for medical reasons and just do so because you enjoy it (out of fetishy reasons or otherwise) I would try my best to avoid you in public. If you smell like shit just because it gets you off I don't want to have anything to do with you and I am gonna push your shit back in if you try to hug me or anything.



That's understandable, I don't shit or piss in them or wear them in public myself, I can't understand why people do that. To get off? That's weird.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> ...okay, I take that back.
> 
> Also, UUURRGGHHHH NOOOOOOOOO.



Oh come on now, he is such a sweetheart! You know you want him <3



Rigby said:


> That's understandable, I don't shit or piss in them or wear them in public myself, I can't understand why people do that. To get off? That's weird.



That's good to hear. I just can't deal with poop, I react a little harsh to that topic at times... And especially to people who smell like it >__>


----------



## Zerig (May 3, 2013)

Anytime I hear about a person that's into diapers, I automatically associate them with this guy.


----------



## Colere88 (May 3, 2013)

ye it's all about personal prefurrence

misconceptions etc etc

hehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> That's understandable, I don't shit or piss in them or wear them in public myself, I can't understand why people do that. To get off? That's weird.


It's okay at home then? So there's a chance you're typing this out here while sitting at home on your own shit and piss?

Oooh,what a lovely mental image!


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Anytime I hear about a person that's into diapers, I automatically associate them with this guy.



I've met him, at least a few times. He was very quiet.

His "daddy" is a fucking pedo, too :lol:



CaptainCool said:


> That's good to hear. I just can't deal with  poop, I react a little harsh to that topic at times... And especially to  people who smell like it >__>



IAWTC

I can't stand to be around that stuff.

Luckily most of the cubs I know don't go that far, or at least not around me >.>


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Anytime I hear about a person that's into diapers, I automatically associate them with this guy.



Isn't that the guy who collects shit and microwaves it in an ancient microwave oven to make it "clean" for his fetishy shit?


----------



## Mikhal18 (May 3, 2013)

... What. The. Fuck?
No srsly, what the fuck?
All these threads... What's happening to FAF? :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> That's understandable, I don't shit or piss in them or wear them in public myself, I can't understand why people do that. To get off? That's weird.



but

if you don't mind me asking, if you don't _use_ them, then why wear them ever? Are they like some kind of portable ass-pillow or something?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

What a coincidence; the girls in my art class were discussing adult babies today, in a simplified and derogatry fashion of course. 
I do not mind adult babies at all, I recognise that the range of fetishes the term encompasses does not include paedophilia- eventhough some people who happen to be adult babies are also paedophiles. 

To your weird question, having sex with a mentally ill [and perhaps physically disabled] person who cannot provide consent is rape. Anything less, provided it is consensual, doesn't bother me.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> It's okay at home then? So there's a chance you're typing this out here while sitting at home on your own shit and piss?
> 
> Oooh,what a lovely mental image!



I don't piss or shit myself at all man, at home, ever. I thought I made that clear too...


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> but
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, if you don't _use_ them, then why wear them ever? Are they like some kind of portable ass-pillow or something?



They're incredibly comfortable, especially to sleep in.


----------



## Zerig (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I've met him, at least a few times. He was very quiet.
> 
> His "daddy" is a fucking pedo, too :lol:



Oh god what did you do to deserve that?



Hinalle K. said:


> It's okay at home then? So there's a chance  you're typing this out here while sitting at home on your own shit and  piss?



When you're on the internet, there's a chance _everyone_ is sitting at home in their shit and piss.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> but
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, if you don't _use_ them, then why wear them ever? Are they like some kind of portable ass-pillow or something?



XD HAHAHAHAHA! 

Iono, ass-pillow is sounding mighty comfy. When you think about it, its kind of like a disposable alternative to underwear if you hate doing laundry.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I don't piss or shit myself at all man, at home, ever. I thought I made that clear too...


I really don't believe you at all!


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 3, 2013)

I find that to be disturbing. That is taking a fetish too far, and that's the point to where someone probably needs to step in and tell the guy/gal to knock it off.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> but
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, if you don't _use_ them, then why wear them ever? Are they like some kind of portable ass-pillow or something?



That is what I am wondering as well. If you don't need them diapers have no benefits for you at all. In fact, if you don't watch out you could potentially get some nasty rashes and infections!



Fallowfox said:


> What a coincidence; the girls in my art class were discussing adult babies today, in a simplified and derogatry fashion of course.
> I do not mind adult babies at all, I recognise that the range of fetishes the term encompasses does not include paedophilia- eventhough some people who happen to be adult babies are also paedophiles.
> 
> To your weird question, having sex with a mentally ill [and perhaps physically disabled] person who cannot provide consent is rape. Anything less, provided it is consensual, doesn't bother me.



Yeah, pretty much the same position as what I have said above.
It only bothers me once you start to drag me in into that fetish, like if you are in public and shit yourself next to me. As I said, if I can smell it you are gonna regret it! XP

And yes, I agree about what you said about rape. Having sex with someone who cannot provide consent is indeed rape. There is just no way around that.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Isn't that the guy who collects shit and microwaves it in an ancient microwave oven to make it "clean" for his fetishy shit?


Oh yes, that's him.
I'd forgotten that little detail as well.

Oh, goodness...


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> I really don't believe you at all!



I don't believe you either.


----------



## Zerig (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Isn't that the guy who collects shit and microwaves it in an ancient microwave oven to make it "clean" for his fetishy shit?



You know it.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2013)

Honestly as tolerant as I try to be I find adult babies repulsive and it makes me think they have a mental illness of some sort. Tried to look at it on other ways but it boils down to being... regressive and damaged.
EDIT:


Zerig said:


> You know it.


and this folks are whims of a healthy mind.


----------



## Ranguvar (May 3, 2013)

Zerig said:


> Anytime I hear about a person that's into diapers, I automatically associate them with this guy.


OMGWTF. If I met that person in real life I would most likely punch him in the face. I wouldn't even have to think about, my body would just do it. After hitting him, I would apologize profusely, but I wouldn't be sincere because I all I could possibly think about is punching him again.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Oh yes, that's him.
> I'd forgotten that little detail as well.
> 
> Oh, goodness...



There just HAS to be something wrong with you if you _collect shit and microwave it_ for your sexual stuff and then brag about it on the fucking internet! XD
That is also why I like lulz, you can learn SO much about certain individuals in the fandom there! :V


----------



## LogicfromLogic (May 3, 2013)

Zerig said:


> You know it.




Oh god...me eyeballs


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Isn't that the guy who collects shit and  microwaves it in an ancient microwave oven to make it "clean" for his  fetishy shit?



He likes the used diapers that actual babies wore.



Zerig said:


> Oh god what did you do to deserve that?



Curiosity. I'm a cat, duh... XD


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Honestly as tolerant as I try to be I find adult babies repulsive and it makes me think they have a mental illness of some sort. Tried to look at it on other ways but it boils down to being... regressive and damaged.



This is clearly not true, regressive perhaps, but mentally ill is rather a stretch.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> He likes the used diapers that actual babies wore.



Hehe, yeah and that makes it SO much better XD



LogicfromLogic said:


> Oh god...me eyeballs



I think this thread has now officially become lulz.net.
/r/ horse cocks.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> He likes the used diapers that actual babies wore.



That's pretty fucked up.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Hehe, yeah and that makes it SO much better XD



I wasn't trying to make anything better.

I've met the kid, but I hardly even know him.

Besides, his "daddy" has told me stuff that's way worse, and I'm not repeating any of that here.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 3, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> OMGWTF. If I met that person in real life I would most likely punch him in the face. I wouldn't even have to think about, my body would just do it. After hitting him, I would apologize profusely, but I wouldn't be sincere because I all I could possibly think about is punching him again.


I wouldn't go as far threatening those people in any way, but you bet your ass I'd be giving them that good ol' stare of utter contempt and disgust!
I can only hope it would make them feel bad about themselves!



Ricky said:


> He likes the used diapers that actual babies wore.
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity. I'm a cat, duh... XD


Did ya eat any microwaved food on your visit there?


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I wasn't trying to make anything better.
> 
> I've met the kid, but I hardly even know him.
> 
> Besides, his "daddy" has told me stuff that's way worse, and I'm not repeating any of that here.



Of course you were not, I was just being sarcastic :3

Anyway, I think it's fitting that his "daddy" (seriously...?) is just as fucked up or as it seems even more fucked up that he is.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> This is clearly not true, regressive perhaps, but mentally ill is rather a stretch.


Emotional and Mental regression is arguably ill. Be it the case or not I am saying that is how it came across to me despite my efforts to be understanding. 

My experiances have been those with these tendencies tend to have severe mental health issues elsewhere, but I admit my sample group is small, and I no longer have the desire to try to be understanding.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Did ya eat any microwaved food on your visit there?



To his daddy's place? We ordered pizza.

That was also the first time (and last) I have eaten out of an adult-sized high chair :roll:

... I believe I posted pictures of that :lol:


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Besides, his "daddy" has told me stuff that's way worse, and I'm not repeating any of that here.



I doubt there's much worse than stealing babies' diapers and microwaving them.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> That was also the first time (and last) I have eaten out of an adult-sized high chair :roll:



NO FUCKING WAY! Seriously? XD Something like that actually exists? I am blown away!
Also, how did that happen? Why were you eating with them?


----------



## chipmunk (May 3, 2013)

Rigby said:


> That's understandable, I don't shit or piss in them or wear them in public myself, I can't understand why people do that. To get off? That's weird.



X3 This cracked me up. And I didn't know people actually did that stuff to get off... O-O


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> NO FUCKING WAY! Seriously? XD Something like that actually exists? I am blown away!
> Also, how did that happen? Why were you eating with them?



I was with two of my friends at this "daddy's" place. He had an adult-sized crib too, and I slept there with a friend.

I knew the guy was kinda creepy because I heard stuff about him, but _what is he going to do to me_? I mean, really...

I figured I'd get a more hands on experience and see what this stuff is all about.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I was with two of my friends at this "daddy's" place. He had an adult-sized crib too, and I slept there with a friend.
> 
> I knew the guy was kinda creepy because I heard stuff about him, but _what is he going to do to me_? I mean, really...
> 
> I figured I'd get a more hands on experience and see what this stuff is all about.



You are one hell of a brave mofo... I wouldn't even want to get near those guys...


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I was with two of my friends at this "daddy's" place. He had an adult-sized crib too, and I slept there with a friend.
> 
> I knew the guy was kinda creepy because I heard stuff about him, but _what is he going to do to me_? I mean, really...
> 
> I figured I'd get a more hands on experience and see what this stuff is all about.



You're like Steve Irwin but with fetishes


----------



## Heliophobic (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Would that make them a pedo?



Not technically no, since pedophilia means the sexual attraction to children.

Being sexually attracted to an infant technically isn't pedophilia either.

But it's fucking disgusting and just plain wrong either way.


----------



## Rigby (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I was with two of my friends at this "daddy's" place. He had an adult-sized crib too, and I slept there with a friend.
> 
> I knew the guy was kinda creepy because I heard stuff about him, but _what is he going to do to me_? I mean, really...
> 
> I figured I'd get a more hands on experience and see what this stuff is all about.



you've a brave man


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 3, 2013)

Ricky's been through some weird shit, yo.

It seems to have rubbed off on him some, though!


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Ricky's been through some weird shit, yo.
> 
> It seems to have rubbed off on him some, though!



Just hope he doesn't catch a penis in the heart whilst filming :[


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> Ricky's been through some weird shit, yo.
> 
> It seems to have rubbed off on him some, though!



Actually, yeah. I've been asked numerous times if I'm a cub and I don't really know how to answer that. It was initially curiosity that drew me into the whole thing, but there are some facets of it I've grown to like. For example, I like a lot of cub art. It can be kinda cute if done in the right way and not too extreme (though the extreme stuff can be lol-tastic). The diaper/RP thing can be cute too, until *that* gets taken overboard and becomes gross.

The easiest way to put it is cute cubby stuff like this is fucking awesome, but like everything some people take it too far.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> Emotional and Mental regression is arguably ill. Be it the case or not I am saying that is how it came across to me despite my efforts to be understanding.
> 
> My experiances have been those with these tendencies tend to have severe mental health issues elsewhere, but I admit my sample group is small, and I no longer have the desire to try to be understanding.


I think it would be good to avoid unnecessarily pathologising, [which is particularly pertinent given the explosion of pathologies seen in psychiatry, eventhough many of the psychiatrists who coined the terms did not intend them for wide usage]. 
I struggle to relate to the concept too, but it doesn't mean adult babies are inherently mentally ill or typified by mental illness more than anyone else.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it would be good to avoid unnecessarily pathologising, [which is particularly pertinent given the explosion of pathologies seen in psychiatry, eventhough many of the psychiatrists who coined the terms did not intend them for wide usage].
> I struggle to relate to the concept too, but it doesn't mean adult babies are inherently mentally ill or typified by mental illness more than anyone else.



If you are wearing diapers 24/7 to the point you lose normal bladder control that could very well be seen as a debilitating condition.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Actually, yeah. I've been asked numerous times if I'm a cub and I don't really know how to answer that. It was initially curiosity that drew me into the whole thing, but there are some facets of it I've grown to like. For example, I like a lot of cub art. It can be kinda cute if done in the right way and not too extreme (though the extreme stuff can be lol-tastic). The diaper/RP thing can be cute too, until *that* gets taken overboard and becomes gross.
> 
> The easiest way to put it is cute cubby stuff like this is fucking awesome, but like everything some people take it too far.



I can't see the appeal of that because I don't like kids very much XD


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> If you are wearing diapers 24/7 to the point you lose normal bladder control that could very well be seen as a debilitating condition.



As would any other slippery slope fallacy of any other behaviour, although I'm sure you're aware of that. Obsessive behaviour* is a pathology already.

*This may not be the conventional name, but I hope it communicates the intent.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> As would any other _*slippery slope fallacy*_ of any other behaviour



Since you keep using that term incorrectly, let me explain to you what it means. A slippery slope is when you say an event will cause a cascading sequence of events that follow leading to the supposed outcome. This is not a slippery slope since there is no hypothesized cascade of events. There is only one. It happens, and plenty of cubs have gotten to that point. Yes, those are the hardcore lifestylers -- I understand that. People who don't take it that far don't have a debilitating condition. And yeah, it is obsessive behavior. It's still a debilitating condition, like I said. I'm not trying to come up with a diagnosis. Sheesh =P


----------



## Fallowfox (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Since you keep using that term incorrectly, let me explain to you what it means. A slippery slope is when you say an event will cause a cascading sequence of events that follow leading to the supposed outcome. This is not a slippery slope since there is no hypothesized cascade of events. It happens, and plenty of cubs have gotten to that point. Yes, those are the hardcore lifestylers -- I understand that. People who don't take it that far don't have a debilitating condition. And yeah, it is obsessive behavior. It's still a debilitating condition, like I said. I'm not trying to come up with a diagnosis. Sheesh =P



I assumed you were proposing that being an adult baby inevitably lead to living a debilitating lifestyle, sorry. Otherwise I'm not sure what the point in the question was, other than expecting an obvious 'yes people who are are leading debilitating lives have issues'.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> I assumed



Yes, you did ;3



Fallowfox said:


> Otherwise I'm not sure what the point in the question was, other than expecting an obvious 'yes people who are are leading debilitating lives have issues'.



There was no question, I simply made a statement.

I'm not sure if those people all know they are leading a debilitating life.


----------



## Zabrina (May 3, 2013)

One baby in my family is bad enough.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

Zabrina said:


> One baby in my family is bad enough.



At least he isn't openly asking if he can buy horse jizz from other users...?


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> At least he isn't openly asking if he can buy horse jizz from other users...?




Oh no! The journal is blocked for guests!

That's okay. I probably didn't really have to see it anyway.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> Oh no! The journal is blocked for guests!
> 
> That's okay. I probably didn't really have to see it anyway.



Awww, here I'll fix that for you:


"Spooge . . .
So many of you know I have a major love of large quantities of spooge, especially from horses. I kinda have an embarrassing question. . . How many people here would be interested in donating spooge to me if I paid for shipping and handling? (interpret that as you may) >.>

Also, if anyone out there owns a horse/donkey and would be willing to part with a large amount of equine semen, I'd be willing to pay (almost) any price you ask *blushes*

If interested, send me a PM.

IDK, I might delete this journal >.>"

Yes. Yes he should delete that XD


----------



## Colere88 (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I've met him, at least a few times. He was very quiet.
> 
> His "daddy" is a fucking pedo, too :lol:
> 
> ...



good god i would be so overjoyed to meet you. i love people with misconceptions about others.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Colere88 said:


> good god i would be so overjoyed to meet you. i love people with misconceptions about others.



... misconceptions about others 

Care to elaborate?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 3, 2013)

See people? This is what I mean when I say adult babies tend to be... kinda fucked up. Maybe if it was nonsexual it would not be fucked though.


----------



## TigerBeacon (May 3, 2013)

CaptainCool said:


> Awww, here I'll fix that for you:
> 
> 
> "Spooge . . .
> ...



If I actually had a horse I would milk this offer for all its worth. pun intended.


----------



## CaptainCool (May 3, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> If I actually had a horse I would milk this offer for all its worth. pun intended.



Haha, yeah XD I mean, "any price"? Sure!
Is that legal though? Or do you need a license to ship horse jizz?


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2013)

i tend toward the realm of NOT having thoughts about adult babies. and i keep it that way, and all is peaceful


----------



## Troj (May 3, 2013)

If you're having sex with a chronological adult who's actively chosen to roleplay as child or infant, that's hella weird in my book, but whatever floats your boat.

If you're having sex with a chronological adult who has the literal mental capacity of a child or infant, that's sexual abuse.

The rest is subject to debate and up to personal preference, I guess.



			
				Rigby said:
			
		

> I doubt there's much worse than stealing babies' diapers and microwaving them.



It definitely makes the top 5 on my list of Holy Fucking What.

Anyway, the babyfurs I have met IRL thus far (that I am aware of) have been pleasant, polite, and quiet overall.

I've been made to understand that not all babyfurs enjoy sexual roleplay--and in fact, a number of them actually _dislike_ it, because some of them actually identify as asexual.

I've also been told that diaperfurs and babyfurs aren't necessarily "scat fans," and that the people who actually like to cavort in their own shit and piss, or really enjoy messing themselves, are in a league of their own.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> See people? This is what I mean when I say adult babies tend to be... kinda fucked up. Maybe if it was nonsexual it would not be fucked though.



As far as I've seen it's non-sexual for most cubs if by sexual you mean "actual sex."

It's a fetish for most of them though, so I'm not sure where you're drawing the line.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 3, 2013)

I think they're weird and strange, especially when they act oblivious to things that everybody else knows- again like little children- but if pretending to be somebody you're not is what gets you through the day, then who am I to judge? No, seriously, it would be hypocritical of me to judge them.


----------



## TheMetalVelocity (May 3, 2013)

You mean like this? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pqz3ZUDMQRE


----------



## Tigercougar (May 3, 2013)

More or less indifferent to them in general; I just ignore them. The two that post on this forum regularly are...well, you can tell with the tone of their posts and what they're talking about that the boys ain't right. If being an adult baby means you lost your ability to think critically, perhaps it's worthy of scorn.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

There are adult babies who post here? :roll:

I know there was one but he got banned rather quickly.


----------



## Teal (May 3, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> If I actually had a horse I would milk this offer for all its worth. pun intended.


 Then he'll come over to your house and rape your horse.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 3, 2013)

Gibby said:


> *What if someone were to engage in coitus with an adult baby? *


That's what is known as BabyFur/Diaperfur and it's some fucked up sick shit. :V



Hinalle K. said:


> How the hell does such fetish even come to be?


Regular missionary gets boring I guess.


----------



## Machine (May 3, 2013)

nope.avi


----------



## Harbinger (May 3, 2013)

"Adult babies" just make me glad that there are interests so freaky out there that it makes us furries look normal.

Unless there are furry adult babies, then fuck...

As for the orinal question if they are attracted to adults acting like infants, i guess thats just some wierd ass attraction, not pedophilia, which would be attracted to the look of infants i guess?
There was some documentary on a while back about wierd communities and such, and there were adult babies. Every single one shown freaked me the fuck out, they were all adamant sexuality had nothing to do with it, yet most of them admited doing sexual things, one couple who ran an adult baby "day care" ran some bondage thing in the back garden.

As i said, after seeing that i never felt so normal being furry...


----------



## Azure (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> There are adult babies who post here? :roll:
> 
> I know there was one but he got banned rather quickly.


whatever happened to your sig anyway.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

Azure said:


> whatever happened to your sig anyway.



I have a short attention span with those kinds of things.

It amuses me for a bit, until I see it 50+ times ;3


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 3, 2013)

Harbinger said:


> "Adult babies" just make me glad that there are interests so freaky out there that it makes us furries look normal.
> 
> Unless there are furry adult babies, then fuck...
> 
> ...



But there are adult baby Furries and it's because of them nobody would ever take us seriously as an artistic movement.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But there are adult baby Furries and it's because of them nobody would ever take us seriously as an artistic movement.



Uhhh... What? XD

I hope you're joking and I missed the joke because that can't POSSIBLY be serious.

There is so much weird shit in terms of furry art. ABDL is a drop in the ocean.


----------



## DarrylWolf (May 3, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Uhhh... What? XD
> 
> I hope you're joking and I missed the joke because that can't POSSIBLY be serious.
> 
> There is so much weird shit in terms of furry art. ABDL is a drop in the ocean.



There are- just type in the word "Babyfur" on the Art section of FurAffinity and you'll find it.


----------



## Ricky (May 3, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> There are- just type in the word "Babyfur" on the Art section of FurAffinity and you'll find it.



I wasn't questioning if it exists; I know it does.

I go to Inkbunny for that kinda stuff. There's better cub art there =P

My point was: you can take all that stuff out of the equation, and furry art still remains infinitely fucked-up.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Holy crap gibby did you eat some wild mushrooms or something?  Good lawd


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But there are adult baby Furries and it's because of them *nobody would ever take us seriously as an artistic movement.*


We're an art movement now? I though we were just a bunch of morons whacking it to cats.


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> We're an art movement now?


We're also a culture that is seriously prejudiced and sought after by those tewwible twolls IRL.



> I though we were just a bunch of morons whacking it to cats.


Submissions on FA that feature dog dicks get more views.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 4, 2013)

Dog dicks ftw!


----------



## CaptainCool (May 4, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> But there are adult baby Furries and *it's because of them nobody would ever take us seriously as an artistic movement.*



You have got to be joking XD Artistic movement? If anything furry artists are following certain art movements but a fandom in itself is most certainly not an artistic movement... And if it was, would Disney cartoons be part of it as well?


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Dog dicks ftw!


Three cheers for gross chili pepper dongs!



CaptainCool said:


> You have got to be joking XD Artistic movement? If anything furry artists are following certain art movements but a fandom in itself is most certainly not an artistic movement... And if it was, would Disney cartoons be part of it as well?


Are Sonic recolors included?


----------



## TreacleFox (May 4, 2013)

No love from FaF. :c


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

The way we talk about adult babies on FAF is, I suspect, similar to the fashion normal forums talk about Furries.


----------



## Ikrit (May 4, 2013)

never change FAF


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The way we talk about adult babies on FAF is, I suspect, similar to the fashion normal forums talk about Furries.


Everyone has their standards.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> Three cheers for gross chili peppers dongs!
> 
> Are Sonic recolors included?


How about all the My Little Pony OC's?


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> How about all the My Little Pony OC's?


I was going to mention them, but I don't feel like pissing off a brony somewhere.

Yet.


----------



## Saga (May 4, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I'm not an adult baby though.


....not yet


----------



## Butters Shikkon (May 4, 2013)

My thoughts on adult babies? 

Working in retail, let me assure you there are far more than you'd expect.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 4, 2013)

So basically this is a thread about having sex with the *severely* mentally challenged (Who we've apparently decided are all bald and fat for some reason) but we've prefaced it with 'Adult Babies' as their title (Highly disrespectful of human beings so tragically born with such limited mental capacities) in an effort to derail this thread before the first post even?


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> As far as I've seen it's non-sexual for most cubs if by sexual you mean "actual sex."
> 
> It's a fetish for most of them though, so I'm not sure where you're drawing the line.


 Sexual as in "this is sexually pleasing/fetishist thinking"


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> I was going to mention them, but I don't feel like pissing off a brony somewhere.
> 
> Yet.


Oh please, if there's a ponyfag who seriously takes great offense to the mere mention of horribad MLP OC's then he deserves a good mocking.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh please, if there's a ponyfag who seriously takes great offense to the mere mention of horribad MLP OC's then he deserves a good mocking.


 You should stick around here more. Just sayin.


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> Oh please, if there's a ponyfag who seriously takes great offense to the mere mention of horribad MLP OC's then he deserves a good mocking.


People take their obsessions _very_ seriously.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> People take their obsessions _very_ seriously.


and that only makes the rage-tears sweeter,


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

Mokushi said:


> and that only makes the rage-tears sweeter,


Indeed.

Rage-Tears is a good name for a beverage, also.


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> Indeed.
> 
> Rage-Tears is a good name for a beverage, also.


 Hmm. I will make it into a mixer. Results of my trials will be in my sig later.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 4, 2013)

Machine said:


> People take their obsessions _very_ seriously.



But that doesn't mean people need to be so overly sensitive about them. These are people that either have been, or are deathly afraid of being picked on - so they defend their hobby even when being defensive isn't necessary. Some people are ashamed to be into things the general population considers 'kiddy.'


----------



## Machine (May 4, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> But that doesn't mean people need to be so overly sensitive about them. These are people that either have been, or are deathly afraid of being picked on - so they defend their hobby even when being defensive isn't necessary. Some people are ashamed to be into things the general population considers 'kiddy.'


I know the feeling, but with weird, creepy shit.

No one understands me. :<


----------



## Duality Jack (May 4, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> But that doesn't mean people need to be so overly sensitive about them. These are people that either have been, or are deathly afraid of being picked on - so they defend their hobby even when being defensive isn't necessary. Some people are ashamed to be into things the general population considers 'kiddy.'


 Ponybutt is not kiddy. It's ponybutt.

If your kids are into ponybutt get them help. 

I have nothing against them though, I am only amused by the rage-tears.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 4, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> So basically this is a thread about having sex with the *severely* mentally challenged (Who we've apparently decided are all bald and fat for some reason) but we've prefaced it with 'Adult Babies' as their title (Highly disrespectful of human beings so tragically born with such limited mental capacities) in an effort to derail this thread before the first post even?



If you're gonna derail, might as well get it over with as soon as possible.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2013)

AshleyAshes said:


> So basically this is a thread about having sex with the *severely* mentally challenged (Who we've apparently decided are all bald and fat for some reason) but we've prefaced it with 'Adult Babies' as their title (Highly disrespectful of human beings so tragically born with such limited mental capacities) in an effort to derail this thread before the first post even?



what

no

that's even more fucked up than my own initial thought


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

Gibby said:


> what
> 
> no
> 
> that's even more fucked up than my own initial thought



"Someone who is mentally a baby,"

I think typing that phrase may have had something to do with it.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The way we talk about adult babies on FAF is, I suspect, similar to the fashion normal forums talk about Furries.



Do normal forums talk about furries? :roll:

I guess that would be easy enough to test, given the time...


----------



## Fallowfox (May 4, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Do normal forums talk about furries? :roll:
> 
> I guess that would be easy enough to test, given the time...



The other forum I frequent, called Jiggmin's village, did for a brief time. The conversations that ensued would make you all cringe. It was actually that event which prompted me to realise I am furry- previously I  had thought thinking animal costumes were sexy was entirely normal. Unfortunately I'm not even being sarcastic; I really was that naive [and perhaps still am]. 

Have I made you cringe yet?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> "Someone who is mentally a baby,"
> 
> I think typing that phrase may have had something to do with it.



Well I meant that more in part with the "lifestyler" and "ingrained in their acts" bit.


----------



## Ricky (May 4, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> The other forum I frequent, called Jiggmin's village, did for a brief time. The conversations that ensued would make you all cringe. It was actually that event which prompted me to realise I am furry- previously I  had thought thinking animal costumes were sexy was entirely normal. Unfortunately I'm not even being sarcastic; I really was that naive [and perhaps still am].
> 
> Have I made you cringe yet?



Nah, trust me. It's more common than you'd think.

One time I went to a random house party in the ghetto with a fursuit, and surprised everyone there.

One guy was drunk and asked his girlfriend if she'd wear one while fucking him.

She said "no," and he got all pissed :lol:

Another time some Puerto Rican dude thought my tails were sexy, and it was a bit creepy.


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

I understand what it is spawned from in the person, but I couldn't deal with all that. That is just totally unattractive and just sounds like a pain to deal with. I wouldn't know what to do with them for fun, and what else would set them off. (From what I understand and have read in certain cases people that do this have a trigger)


----------



## Tigercougar (May 4, 2013)

Kahoku said:


> I understand what it is spawned from in the person, but I couldn't deal with all that. That is just totally unattractive and just sounds like a pain to deal with. I wouldn't know what to do with them for fun, and what else would set them off. (From what I understand and have read in certain cases people that do this have a trigger)



I thought at least some of them were molested as kids.


----------



## Kahoku (May 4, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I thought at least some of them were molested as kids.


That and some grew up too fast for their age. Like the kid in class that acted like an adult all the time, or was forced too. Stuff like that, but yeah for me I see it as sad and I feel sorry for them.


----------



## chipmunk (May 6, 2013)

LogicfromLogic said:


> Oh god...me eyeballs



+1 hahahahaha


----------



## Ozriel (May 6, 2013)

Only one thing I can say to this:

[yt]lb8fWUUXeKM[/yt]



No...


----------



## chipmunk (May 6, 2013)

Oh my god, that's great!! XD


----------



## CrazyLee (May 6, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> [yt]lb8fWUUXeKM[/yt]


Should be renamed "Mark Hamil laughing about his live action acting career after Star Wars".

Although he made the best animated Joker ever.


----------



## chipmunk (May 7, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> Should be renamed "Mark Hamil laughing about his live action acting career after Star Wars".
> 
> Although he made the best animated Joker ever.



And his laugh is amazing, it cracks me up every time I hear it! X3


----------



## PapayaShark (May 7, 2013)

Eurghblargh :| I feel really unclean after reading this thread, especially the first pages. 

Brb scrubbing myself with a metal rake and shower myself in bleach.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

PapayaShark said:


> Eurghblargh :| I feel really unclean after reading this thread, especially the first pages.
> 
> Brb scrubbing myself with a metal rake and shower myself in bleach.



This is nothing.

I could show you things far worse than anything you've read in this thread :roll:


----------



## Tigercougar (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> This is nothing.
> 
> I could show you things far worse than anything you've read in this thread :roll:




Start at guro and work your way up.


----------



## Bambi (May 7, 2013)

Yep, because knowing those things makes you sage and some sort of a hard badass, amirite guys?^

Oooooo you must be the cool kids that do the exciting things! Also, the fact you conceal worse is, I believe, a sign that you are as forgone as you can go. <3


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Yep, because knowing those things makes you sage and some sort of a hard badass, amirite guys?^



No -- you're only cool if you can psychoanalyze people over the internet :V

I only know about this shit because I find it HILARIOUS ^_^


----------



## Bambi (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> No -- you're only cool if you can psychoanalyze people over the internet :V
> 
> I only know about this shit because I find it HILARIOUS ^_^


hi-fi gilfiend

Also? Adult babies to me ... Ricky, can you explain that shit to me? You know, psychoanalyze it like you have so well in the past? Why do people want to be adult babies? Is it true it's about trauma? Also, are the "adults" in that relationship really paedophiles?


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Bambi said:


> Also? Adult babies to me ... Ricky, can you explain that shit to me? You know, psychoanalyze it like you have so well in the past? Why do people want to be adult babies? Is it true it's about trauma? Also, are the "adults" in that relationship really paedophiles?



I've even heard cubs argue it's probably because of a shitty childhood. In all reality you can't rationalize a fetish. And I've never psychoanalyzed AB/DL. I've just stated what I've seen from experience. I don't know what causes fetishes, and nobody does. I doubt trauma is the only explanation, if it's even one at all.

Also, the "adults" in the relationship are only pedophiles if they chase down "teen babies" and try to have sex with them. That *does* happen though, and I've even had one of the "daddies" fucking explain it to me.

Over lunch.

I almost puked Mediterranean food all over the table :V


----------



## Machine (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Also, the "adults" in the relationship are only pedophiles if they chase down "teen babies" and try to have sex with them. That *does* happen though, and I've even had one of the "daddies" fucking explain it to me.
> 
> Over lunch.
> 
> I almost puked Mediterranean food all over the table :V


My Gushers are coming back up.


----------



## Rigby (May 7, 2013)

I know a guy who can explain DL pretty well (I can't remember what his explanation is, but I know it makes sense). IIRC, it's something about, hmm, getting off on the humiliation aspect? That might have been it. I have noticed a trend of humiliation in diaperfur "art." I have no idea about AB though.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I know a guy who can explain DL pretty well (I can't remember what his explanation is, but I know it makes sense). IIRC, it's something about, hmm, getting off on the humiliation aspect? That might have been it. I have noticed a trend of humiliation in diaperfur "art." I have no idea about AB though.



People can use diapers and marshmallows as a means of humiliation, but I think AB/DL often goes further than that.

Especially most of the AB folks I know. It's definitely its own fetish.

But yeah, people could potentially be into diapers because of that.


----------



## Bambi (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I've even heard cubs argue it's probably because of a shitty childhood. In all reality you can't rationalize a fetish. And I've never psychoanalyzed AB/DL. I've just stated what I've seen from experience. I don't know what causes fetishes, and nobody does. I doubt trauma is the only explanation, if it's even one at all.
> 
> Also, the "adults" in the relationship are only pedophiles if they chase down "teen babies" and try to have sex with them. That *does* happen though, and I've even had one of the "daddies" fucking explain it to me.
> 
> ...


Thank you for handling everything like a decent soul.

+10 internet. Good posts and points. I'd like to say that part of the reason why we have such trouble rationalizing fetishes is largely due to the emerging science of neuropsychology. Outside of morals, ethics, things we can rationalize, there's genetics and pre-natal conditioning that sets the tone for what most people appear to like subconsciously; you can't rationalize them on he surface first until you understand what causes them.


----------



## CrazyLee (May 7, 2013)

I always thought that adult babies were people who had a deep desire to be babied and taken care of by a stronger "adult" partner, possibly due to insecurities or feeling helpless, or daddy issues.


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

CrazyLee said:


> I always thought that adult babies were people who had a deep desire to be babied and taken care of by a stronger "adult" partner, possibly due to insecurities or feeling helpless, or daddy issues.



The first part of that is pretty much on spot... They generally like being babied and taken care of by a seemingly authoritative figure.

They also LIKE feeling helpless and innocent; things like diapers and pacifiers help the facade.

I *wouldn't* say *it is from* insecurities or "daddy issues" though, and I think the latter term is often involved in Freudian-esque quackery.

Parental factors COULD be involved, sure, but I'd hesitate to say that in ANY case let alone use it as a generalization.

Also, keep in mind not all "diaper lovers" are adult babies. There are people who like the diapers but don't care for the adult baby thing, at all.


----------



## Hinalle K. (May 7, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Also, keep in mind not all "diaper lovers" are adult babies. There are people who like the diapers but don't care for the adult baby thing, at all.


still repulsive


----------



## Ricky (May 7, 2013)

Hinalle K. said:


> still repulsive



Nobody argued it's not...

I was giving a high-level overview of the whole thing, from my own experience.

It would be nice if an actual AB would instead of me, but I doubt that is going to happen here.


----------



## Tigercougar (May 8, 2013)

I wonder if that Mipsus dude counts as this.


----------



## Machine (May 8, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I wonder if that Mipsus dude counts as this.


He uses the term "little." It's basically the same thing.


----------



## Ricky (May 8, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I wonder if that Mipsus dude counts as this.



Yes, although he is banned \o/


----------



## redhusky17 (May 9, 2013)

I wonder how much biology has a role in making adult babies?  Do they born with some interest to baby play or they learn ?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 9, 2013)

redhusky17 said:


> I wonder how much biology has a role in making adult babies?  Do they born with some interest to baby play or they learn ?



Since diapers et cetera are not natural, there is certainly a lot of learning. Whether or not people are predisposed to initiate that behaviour I do not know, and I don't think anyone does. 

Perhaps people 'imprint' certain objects, activities etc for sexualisation at a young age, and that's why so many people are attracted to erroneous content. I'm not sure if that is truly the case, let alone aware if any innate difference makes somebody more or less likely to do that.


----------



## Bree Pup (Dec 26, 2013)

If I may chime in please I would like no say no it is not pedo it is in that case just rape without consent. 
As for my feelings on ABDL in IRL it is just weird for a grown ass man to wear a diaper but as furs I feel it is fine and cute I RP as a care taker ever now and then several of my online friends Are in the ABDL community. As long as I don't have to smell them in real life I'm fine. I find it is easier to make friends with them as I have to wear diapers medically every now and then. I can tell you from experience that there is nothing hot about a dirty diaper.


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2013)

thread revival brought back Ricky's b& feels 
All aboard


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2013)

What the fuck was I smoking when I made this thread

What was Bree Pup smoking when he thought necroing would be worthwhile



Saga said:


> thread revival brought back Ricky's b& feels :sad:
> All aboard



RIP nevar forgit


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 26, 2013)

Gibby said:


> RIP nevar forgit



;__;7

But yes, I am curious what you were smoking as well X3


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 26, 2013)

I've seen some of them at conventions, those adult babies. I still don't know what to make of them.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2013)

Adult babies are creepy in all levels of creepiness.
That and disgusting


----------



## Troj (Dec 26, 2013)

Huh, I'm having deja vu.

I had a brief moment where I thought this thread was going to be about people who are just really fucking immature, and then I remembered, "Oh, wait, furries. This thread must be about that _other_ thing."


----------



## Saiko (Dec 26, 2013)

... Why does it take me so long to notice necro-posts? I must have read 2 pages beforehand. -.-;

Also, whadafuck Gibby? Whadafuck?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll go ahead and close this.  The revival post was on topic, but from the next several posts I can tell this thread has nowhere to go but down.

Just recall, folks: if the post is on topic, necro-ing threads is okay and you don't have to report it.  And please don't spam all over it; if people are spamming a legit necro thread, you can feel free to report THAT.


----------

